# Oracle noise in standby mode



## Mac468 (Aug 26, 2019)

When my Oracle is in normal mode (heated up to 93 degrees and ready for use) , it emits a relatively faint humming/ buzzing noise. Is this normal, or should it be completely silent when on and not being used?


----------



## Mac468 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hmm ..Sage just told me this noise is normal!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The DB is essentially the same machine as the Oracle as far as the coffee side of things are concerned. They are likely to have various things in them that are similar to switch mode power supplies. One item that might make a noise is energy regulation for the heaters. Switch mode supplies usually work well over 20khz these day. Much to many people on the design side of things surprised people could hear them. I could. This why they are usually run at a lot higher frequency now.

I've just turned my DB on. Never noticed any noise but when it's warmed up I'll stick my ear on it.

When 93C shows very faint boiling sounds. To be expected really and could be from either boiler. PID should stop that happening again unless water is drawn off.

Few minutes later nothing at all.

Steam boiler just decided to reheat - sounds as would be expected and lasted mmm say 10sec or so.

The pumps are noisy even though they are rubber mounted but that is to expected when ever they need to run. They are much louder than what I would call a hum.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

A video may help if you can record one with good audio.


----------



## jscott (Jun 25, 2019)

I seem to remember the oracle has a fan to try and keep the beans/grinder hopper cool? If so, I think there is a way to turn it off

Edit - yeah, see this video: around 5 min 25s


----------



## Mac468 (Aug 26, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> A video may help if you can record one with good audio.


 I thought you couldn't upload videos?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it the fan then?


----------



## Mac468 (Aug 26, 2019)

Eureka! It is the fan. Many thanks for that. I've set it to 'silent' (presumably that means off?) and the noise completely stopped. What a difference!

I wonder if it will cause the internals to overheat though? It is used to fan the grinding mechanism and beans

The 'Cool' setting is tolerable, but the 'standard' default setting is too noisy for me!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mac468 said:


> I thought you couldn't upload videos?


Most peeps upload to somewhere like YouTube or Vimeo & post a link.


----------

